# Help with WORD Macro (extract tracked changes)



## techbz (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

I need to extract tracked changes in WORD into a table in a separate DOC file. After some googling, I found a Macro here:
DocTools Macro from www.thedoctools.com

I really like the demonstration page showing the extracted file – it looks so neat!. Therefore, I installed the Macro in my word (this is really my 1st time using Macro). However, when I tried to run it, Word reminded me that there is a "*Compile Error: Sub or Function not Defined*".

After I click OK, I am brought to the editor where I notice that the word
"*Replace*" in the commands is highlighted. A screen capture of the Editor is also attached here. 

I then contacted the Website owner, and was assured that the Macro is working and was told that it is probably due to the older version of the Word I am using (I am using WORD 2004 for Mac). Apparently, the "Replace" funciton is not available in my WORD. 

The owner said that I need to re-write the code and referred me to this site: How do I simulate the VB Replace Function in VBA? - Microsoft: Access Modules (VBA Coding) FAQ - Tek-Tips.

However, I possess abosolutely no programming knowledge and cannot understand what the website says. 

Therefore, I am hoping that someone here would be kind enough to help me re-write the problematic part of the original Macro. I would very much appreciate your help. Thanks a lot! 

The original Macro is pasted here:
Public Sub ExtractTrackedChangesToNewDoc()

 'Macro created 2007 by Lene Fredborg, DocTools - Word skabeloner, Add-ins, VBA Makroer - Spar tid, øg kvaliteten
 'The macro creates a new document
 'and extracts insertions and deletions
 'marked as tracked changes from the active document
 'NOTE: Other types of changes are skipped
 '(e.g. formatting changes or inserted/deleted footnotes and endnotes)
 'Only insertions and deletions in the main body of the document will be extracted
 'The document will also include metadata
 'Inserted text will be applied black font color
 'Deleted text will be applied red font color

 'Minor adjustments are made to the styles used
 'You may need to change the style settings and table layout to fit your needs
 '=========================

Dim oDoc As Document
Dim oNewDoc As Document
Dim oTable As Table
Dim oRow As Row
Dim oCol As Column
Dim oRange As Range
Dim oRevision As Revision
Dim strText As String
Dim n As Long
Dim i As Long
Dim Title As String

Title = "Extract Tracked Changes to New Document"
n = 0 'use to count extracted changes

Set oDoc = ActiveDocument

If oDoc.Revisions.Count = 0 Then
MsgBox "The active document contains no tracked changes.", vbOKOnly, Title
GoTo ExitHere
Else
 'Stop if user does not click Yes
If MsgBox("Do you want to extract tracked changes to a new document?" & vbCr & vbCr & _
"NOTE: Only insertions and deletions will be included. " & _
"All other types of changes will be skipped.", _
vbYesNo + vbQuestion, Title) <> vbYes Then
GoTo ExitHere
End If
End If

Application.ScreenUpdating = False
 'Create a new document for the tracked changes, base on Normal.dot
Set oNewDoc = Documents.Add
 'Set to landscape
oNewDoc.PageSetup.Orientation = wdOrientLandscape
With oNewDoc
 'Make sure any content is deleted
.Content = ""
 'Set appropriate margins
With .PageSetup
.LeftMargin = CentimetersToPoints(2)
.RightMargin = CentimetersToPoints(2)
.TopMargin = CentimetersToPoints(2.5)
End With
 'Insert a 6-column table for the tracked changes and metadata
Set oTable = .Tables.Add _
(Range:=Selection.Range, _
numrows:=1, _
NumColumns:=6)
End With

 'Insert info in header - change date format as you wish
oNewDoc.Sections(1).Headers(wdHeaderFooterPrimary).Range.Text = _
"Tracked changes extracted from: " & oDoc.FullName & vbCr & _
"Created by: " & Application.UserName & vbCr & _
"Creation date: " & Format(Date, "MMMM d, yyyy")

 'Adjust the Normal style and Header style
With oNewDoc.Styles(wdStyleNormal)
With .Font
.Name = "Arial"
.Size = 9
.Bold = False
End With
With .ParagraphFormat
.LeftIndent = 0
.SpaceAfter = 6
End With
End With

With oNewDoc.Styles(wdStyleHeader)
.Font.Size = 8
.ParagraphFormat.SpaceAfter = 0
End With

 'Format the table appropriately
With oTable
.Range.Style = wdStyleNormal
.AllowAutoFit = False
.PreferredWidthType = wdPreferredWidthPercent
.PreferredWidth = 100
For Each oCol In .Columns
oCol.PreferredWidthType = wdPreferredWidthPercent
Next oCol
.Columns(1).PreferredWidth = 5 'Page
.Columns(2).PreferredWidth = 5 'Line
.Columns(3).PreferredWidth = 10 'Type of change
.Columns(4).PreferredWidth = 55 'Inserted/deleted text
.Columns(5).PreferredWidth = 15 'Author
.Columns(6).PreferredWidth = 10 'Revision date
End With

 'Insert table headings
With oTable.Rows(1)
.Cells(1).Range.Text = "Page"
.Cells(2).Range.Text = "Line"
.Cells(3).Range.Text = "Type"
.Cells(4).Range.Text = "What has been inserted or deleted"
.Cells(5).Range.Text = "Author"
.Cells(6).Range.Text = "Date"
End With

 'Get info from each tracked change (insertion/deletion) from oDoc and insert in table
For Each oRevision In oDoc.Revisions
Select Case oRevision.Type
 'Only include insertions and deletions
Case wdRevisionInsert, wdRevisionDelete
 'In case of footnote/endnote references (appear as Chr(2)),
 'insert "[footnote reference]"/"[endnote reference]"
With oRevision
 'Get the changed text
strText = .Range.Text

Set oRange = .Range
Do While InStr(1, oRange.Text, Chr(2)) > 0
 'Find each Chr(2) in strText and replace by appropriate text
i = InStr(1, strText, Chr(2))

If oRange.Footnotes.Count = 1 Then
strText = Replace(Expression:=strText, _
Find:=Chr(2), Replace:="[footnote reference]", _
Start:=1, Count:=1)
 'To keep track of replace, adjust oRange to start after i
oRange.Start = oRange.Start + i

ElseIf oRange.Endnotes.Count = 1 Then
strText = Replace(Expression:=strText, _
Find:=Chr(2), Replace:="[endnote reference]", _
Start:=1, Count:=1)
 'To keep track of replace, adjust oRange to start after i
oRange.Start = oRange.Start + i
End If
Loop
End With
 'Add 1 to counter
n = n + 1
 'Add row to table
Set oRow = oTable.Rows.Add

 'Insert data in cells in oRow
With oRow
 'Page number
.Cells(1).Range.Text = _
oRevision.Range.Information(wdActiveEndPageNumber)

 'Line number - start of revision
.Cells(2).Range.Text = _
oRevision.Range.Information(wdFirstCharacterLineNumber)

 'Type of revision
If oRevision.Type = wdRevisionInsert Then
.Cells(3).Range.Text = "Inserted"
 'Apply automatic color (black on white)
oRow.Range.Font.Color = wdColorAutomatic
Else
.Cells(3).Range.Text = "Deleted"
 'Apply red color
oRow.Range.Font.Color = wdColorRed
End If

 'The inserted/deleted text
.Cells(4).Range.Text = strText

 'The author
.Cells(5).Range.Text = oRevision.Author

 'The revision date
.Cells(6).Range.Text = Format(oRevision.Date, "mm-dd-yyyy")
End With
End Select
Next oRevision

 'If no insertions/deletions were found, show message and close oNewDoc
If n = 0 Then
MsgBox "No insertions or deletions were found.", vbOKOnly, Title
oNewDoc.Close savechanges:=wdDoNotSaveChanges
GoTo ExitHere
End If

 'Apply bold formatting and heading format to row 1
With oTable.Rows(1)
.Range.Font.Bold = True
.HeadingFormat = True
End With

Application.ScreenUpdating = True
Application.ScreenRefresh

oNewDoc.Activate
MsgBox n & " tracked changed have been extracted. " & _
"Finished creating document.", vbOKOnly, Title

ExitHere:
Set oDoc = Nothing
Set oNewDoc = Nothing
Set oTable = Nothing
Set oRow = Nothing
Set oRange = Nothing

End Sub


----------

